# opnions on seymour duncan hyperion pickups



## Miqx (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm considering an AZ prestige series from Ibanez but can't help feeling like they cheaped out by starting to use these or Dimarzio fusion edge pickups instead of well-known usa models from the same brands. So what experiences have you guys had so far with these?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I had an AZ2402 earlier this year, the bridge pickup is not “moderate output” as claimed, it was in JB territory. 

The assortment of coil tapped tones avail. from the toggle switch seems interesting on paper but not many were that usable. This may be my personal bias against coil taps (I generally prefer 2 volume controls with a good taper) and/or the fact that even when split a 16k pickup doesn’t really generate decent clean tones.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

This is from the Ibanez website.


----------



## Miqx (Dec 2, 2020)

Higher output than described is probably already strikes 1-3 combined . How was the clarity overall? If it's better than a JB I might still go for it. Buying sight unseen during the pandemic is a headache, but not as big a headache as not having a main axe anymore so I'm still trying


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I tried the HSS model at L&M and thought it was absolutely killer sounding. Admittedly I’m not a huge fan of a neck HB so I didn’t even try one. All the tonal options were great, whether you’d use all 10 is another question, but having the options was nice. If I sell my LP that will be my next purchase.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I have the AZ243BC. It's easily one of my favourite guitars that I own. I play it a lot.

The Hyperions have strong low mids and a smooth top end; medium output, as others have mentioned. They really work well with the guitar and I like most of the pickup positions. For instance, you can go from an overdriven middle-position tele to soloing on the bridge with a single flick of the 5-way switch.

The neck position is quite warm and it's the nicest jazz sound I've ever gotten out of a 24 fret guitar. The bridge pickup is pretty smooth and is great for legato stuff. If you have a spikey-sounding amp, it'll help to tame it. But it's never dull-sounding, especially with all the pickup settings.

I happen to really like the Hyperions. I don't think they cheaped out at all. I guess it's all a matter of what you're looking for. I already have guitars that do the other sounds, so this was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Miqx (Dec 2, 2020)

pat6969 said:


> I tried the HSS model at L&M and thought it was absolutely killer sounding. Admittedly I’m not a huge fan of a neck HB so I didn’t even try one. All the tonal options were great, whether you’d use all 10 is another question, but having the options was nice. If I sell my LP that will be my next purchase.


Hey thanks for sharing! Did you try the 22 or 24 fret version?


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Miqx said:


> Hey thanks for sharing! Did you try the 22 or 24 fret version?


22


----------

